# Changing Notification Bar Pull down Background?



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is there any way to do this? Not the top of the notification bar, the actual pull down part where it's slightly transparent?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Would like to now about this as well i new on my old droid x you could make some sort of animated pull down.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

There's definitely a way... I'll poke around the source tomorrow and see what I can find.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> There's definitely a way... I'll poke around the source tomorrow and see what I can find.


Sweet dude thanks just let me know what you can find.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## your_mom (Sep 20, 2011)

An animated pull down would be tight. What ever happened to that? There was lots of talk about it and it fizzled away.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

your_mom said:


> An animated pull down would be tight. What ever happened to that? There was lots of talk about it and it fizzled away.


If it can be done on a jail broken ios5 it can be done on Android. Idk about animated but a static image shouldn't be hard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

You can access the PNG with ninjamorph. It is at /system/framework/framework-res.apk/Res/drawable-xhdpi/status_bar_background.png

I have heard that ninjamorph sometimes is not playing nice with ICS. So use at your own discretion.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^ that's basically what I found.. nice timing. Not sure if it's everything though although that should be the only thing you need to change

**edit**
or I suppose you could add a new image to the apk and change the xml reference from that ^^^ file to the file you added


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

your_mom said:


> An animated pull down would be tight. What ever happened to that? There was lots of talk about it and it fizzled away.


I've seen it on GB, not on ICS. Although it's cool, I dont think it would be good for performance.


----------

